# Köfi leben einhauchen???



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute!

hab da mal ne Frage bzw. bräuchte Inspiration.
Es gibt so Tage, da habe ich einfach keine Lust zum Spinnfischen und ein gemütlicher Ansitz ist mir lieber...

Nun vergeht mir dazu aber schon die Lust, wenn ich einen toten Köderfisch unter der Pose habe und der sehr unattraktiv durchs Gewässer dümpelt. Man müsste Bewegung in die ganze Sache bringen! 

Nur, wie macht man das, ohne selbst aktiv werden zu müssen???


Ich bin also auf der Suche nach einem GERÄT, das die Angelegenheit für mich erledigt. Gedacht habe ich an eine Posenmontage mit vorgeschaltetem schweren Birnenblei, das den Köder am Platz halten soll. Ich bräuchte irgendwas, das zwischen Rolle und erstem Rutenhalter an der Schnur zieht (so 50 cm würden schon reichen) und dann wieder mir derselben zurückschwingt. und dann immer so weiter....

Irgendwas batteriebetriebenes, nur was? Und wie? Ah ja, beim Biss sollte die Schnur dann möglichst leicht freizubekommen sein.
Zur Erläuterung habe ich mal eine Billigst-Paint-Zeichnung gemacht. Hoffe, ihr wisst, was ich meine....

Also, alle Bastler: macht Vorschläge!!!


----------



## Honeyball (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

Der erfahrene Angler nimmt für solche Zwecke einfach einen Schaukelstuhl mit ans Wasser und befestigt die Schnur mit 'ner Haarnadel am Stuhl.
Dann einfach nur gemütlich loswippen...:m

Ansonsten kann man auch was aus so einem kleinen batteriebetriebenen Ventilator bauen


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

Über das Problem denke ich auch schon länger nach und habe eine Idee,welche ich aber hier nicht öffentlich machen mag (Vermarktung?).
Bisher konnte man nur auf Strömung oder Wind setzen,um dem toten Fisch etwas Bewegung zu verschaffen.
Ich meine aber mich errinnern zu können,dass es mal eine Lift-Pose am Markt gab,welche
unter Verwendung einer Chemikalie(eventuell Karbit),sich periodisch anhob b.z.w. absenkte und so für etwas Leben sorgte.
Leider hab ich das Ding weder jemals zu Gesicht bekommen,geschweige denn verwendet!

Taxidermist


----------



## Tobi94 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

Einen kleinen Motor nehmen, der eine sehr dünne Spule zum (langsam) drehen bringt.
So wird sehr wenig Schnur langsam eingeholt, und der Fisch wandert langsam durchs Gewäser.
So ein Motor könnte man z.B. im Spielzeugladen holen.
Ich habe mir mal so einen Kleinen Legomotor zugelegt, und eine kleine Stange als Spule genommen.


----------



## Boendall (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

Kleiner Motor wäre sicher nicht schlecht.

Scheibe an die Welle kleben und einen Exzenter machen.

Dann eine Stange (liniear geführt) und an diese Stange vorn einen Clip ran (sowie viele Bissanzeiger an den Rodpots haben),oder einen Halter vom Fliegnknüpfen und dort die Schnur eingehängt.

Über die Exzentrizität wird der Hub bestimmt, was in weiterer Folge das Zupfen und Nachlassen beeinflusst.

Wird aber aufwendig zum Basteln.


----------



## nibbler001 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

Nö is net schwer zu basteln. 
Brauchst doch nur den Motor der langsam dreht und n Excenter.

Das Excenter hat n durchmesser von ca. 10-15 cm und in der mitte ne Rille als Vertiefung.

Jetzt machst du dir ne Halterung die du am Blank befestigen kannst (mit Gummi unterlegt), vll würde auch ne Stecklichthalterung vom Fahrrad gehen.

Jetzt bauste den Motor son an das das Excenter mittig unterm Blank sitzt und nicht max. 1-2 cm dicht an den Blank kommt.
Auswerfen, Bügel zu, in Rutenständer und die Schnur unter das Excenter packen. So drückt das Excenter die Schnur Runter und simmuliert somit den Zug. Im Drill ziehst du die Schnur nur seitwärts übers Excenter bzw. hast n Splint am Excenter um das Freilaufen zu lassen.

Geht nur wenn du n Festpunkt (z.B. Blei) hast, denn sonst bleibt die Schnur nach 2-3 Umdrehungen liegen, da die Pose rangezogen wurde.

Vll sollte man die Rille auch mit Filz auslegen, um zu verhindern das die Schnur durchgerieben wird. Um Tragkraft verluste durch Wärmeentwicklung zuverhindern Ölste dann den Filz mit Wasserschnendem Öl (vll. Rapsöl, wenn Silikonöl Wasserfreundlich ich dann auch das, Alternativ Glycerin oder Fett).

Wenn du sowas baust lass ichs mir PAtentieren^^:m:m:m:m#6


----------



## Lautertaler (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

Hallo Leute ich glaube das heist nicht umsonst *"ANGELSPORT"* wenn ich faulenzen will lege ich mich vor den Fernseher!!!

|muahah:


----------



## Boendall (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*



nibbler001 schrieb:


> Nö is net schwer zu basteln.
> Brauchst doch nur den Motor der langsam dreht und n Excenter.
> 
> Das Excenter hat n durchmesser von ca. 10-15 cm und in der mitte ne Rille als Vertiefung.
> ...


 
Vorausgesetzt die Schnur ist immer gespannt, hab s mir nämlich erst auch so gedacht
 #6


----------



## Tobi94 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*



Lautertaler schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ich glaube das heist nicht umsonst *"ANGELSPORT"* wenn ich faulenzen will lege ich mich vor den Fernseher!!!


 
Wenn ich Sport machen will, dann gehe ich auf den Bolzplatz.
In eurem hohen Alter (sry, nicht persönlich gemeint) vielleicht auch das Fitnessstudio.
|muahah:


----------



## u-see fischer (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

@Taxidermist
Die Liftpose kenne ich und habe diese auch im Einsatz gesehen. Ich habe mir die Pose daher auch nicht gekauft ;-)

Bei dieser Pose kam eine Chemikalie (eventuell Karbit) rein, bei Kontakt mit Wasser enstand ein Gas, dass die Pose anhob, nachdem die Pose die Wasseroberfläche erreichte, konnte das Gas austreten und die Pose sank wieder ab.
Leider hat dabei die Pose häufiger den Köderfisch überholt, dadurch ist auch das Stahlvorfach am Köderfisch vorbei und hat beim nächsten "Aufstieg" die Haken mitgenommen. Das Vorfach sieht nach kurzer Zeit entsprechend aus.


----------



## Mich´l (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

Mach 3 Rasierer mit Vibration oder Minidildo im Köfi einbauen #6


----------



## RheinBarbe (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*



> Köfi leben einhauchen???


 
Begrab den Köderfisch einfach nachts auf einem alten Indianerfriedhof.... #h


----------



## angler1996 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

der Vorschlag mit dem Schaukelstuhl ist einfach Super!
Wie heißt das Ding auf Englisch?
Wobei die Frage ja schon in die Richtung Angeln und Technik geht.#h
Mit fällt da aber auch nur der alte Korkpropfen ein, der schaukelt den Köfi wenigsten bei Wellen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Sxxlflx (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> Einen kleinen Motor nehmen, der eine sehr dünne Spule zum (langsam) drehen bringt.
> So wird sehr wenig Schnur langsam eingeholt, und der Fisch wandert langsam durchs Gewäser.
> So ein Motor könnte man z.B. im Spielzeugladen holen.
> Ich habe mir mal so einen Kleinen Legomotor zugelegt, und eine kleine Stange als Spule genommen.



das wäre dann aber, kleingeistig betrachtet, schon weider spinnfischen und du könntest ne zweitrute knicken


----------



## Bobster (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

Klasse Thema !

Anstelle der mechanischen - könnte eine chemische
Reaktion (Umweltfreundlich !) den gewünschten Effekt
bringen....

*Eventuell 'nen Beutel "AHOI BRAUSE" in den Hintern stecken,*
*müsste abgehen wie Schmitz Katze* |supergri

...oder ne Sauerstofftablette in ein Röhrchen....

...jetzt spielt die Fantasie aber Kapriolen...

Farting old fish |uhoh:

Bobster


----------



## Aalhunter33 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

Mentos und Coke,,,das gibt Äktschen |supergri


----------



## zandertex (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

Ist doch ganz einfach.Nimm eine leere Schnurrspule,die befestigst du auf einer kleinen runden Holzplatte,die ungefähr so groß ist wie die Leerspule.Jetzt brauchst du nur noch aussermittig in die Holzplatte ca. alle 2 cm bis zum äusseren Rand  ein kleines Loch zu bohren.In dieses Loch kommt ein ca.5cm langes 4-6mm Gewinde.An diesem Gewinde verschraubst du die Spule.Das andere Ende des Gewindes kommt dann in einen Akkuschrauber.
Den Akkuschrauber brauchst dann nur noch beim Angeln auf eine kleine Erhöhung zu legen,dass sich die Spule frei drehen kann,in einem Winkel von 90Gr.zur Rute, das er genau unter der Rute zwischen Rolle und erstem Ring oder zwischen erstem und 2ten Ring liegt,jetzt nur noch die Schnurr unter die Spule gelegt,die optimale Übersetzungund das richtigeTempo beim Akkuschrauber eingelegt und der Köfi lebt wieder.
Falls kein Akkuschrauber zur Hand oder zu wenig Akkus,kannst natürlich auch eine Bohrmaschine nehmen.(Stromaggregat oder Verlängerungskabel nicht vergessen)

Grüße Zandertex


----------



## zandertex (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*



zandertex schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach.Nimm eine leere Schnurrspule,die befestigst du auf einer kleinen runden Holzplatte,die ungefähr so groß ist wie die Leerspule.Jetzt brauchst du nur noch aussermittig in die Holzplatte ca. alle 2 cm bis zum äusseren Rand  ein kleines Loch zu bohren.In dieses Loch kommt ein ca.5cm langes 4-6mm Gewinde.An diesem Gewinde verschraubst du die Spule.Das andere Ende des Gewindes kommt dann in einen Akkuschrauber.
> Den Akkuschrauber brauchst dann nur noch beim Angeln auf eine kleine Erhöhung zu legen,dass sich die Spule frei drehen kann,in einem Winkel von 90Gr.zur Rute, das er genau unter der Rute zwischen Rolle und erstem Ring oder zwischen erstem und 2ten Ring liegt,jetzt nur noch die Schnurr unter die Spule gelegt,die optimale Übersetzungund das richtigeTempo beim Akkuschrauber eingelegt und der Köfi lebt wieder.
> Falls kein Akkuschrauber zur Hand oder zu wenig Akkus,kannst natürlich auch eine Bohrmaschine nehmen.(Stromaggregat oder Verlängerungskabel nicht vergessen)
> 
> Grüße Zandertex




Funktioniert nur als Grundmontage(Tiroler Hölzel zB.)und der Kofi.mit Auftrieb(Stück Kork oder Styropor im Köfi)


----------



## Algon (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

Ihr seid so krank!!!

MfG Algon

Edit: Rechtschreibfehler behoben.http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rechtschreibfehler


----------



## Sxxlflx (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*



Algon schrieb:


> Ihr seit so krank!!!
> 
> MfG Algon




http://www.seit-seid.de/


----------



## Algon (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

@Soulfly
besser so?^^
danke, der Link ist gut.|supergri

MfG Algon


----------



## Aalhunter33 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

im Grunde kann das nur Schorse INRI,,,,aber der ist ja bekanntlich auf Wolke 7 unterwegs. |rolleyes


----------



## Klaus S. (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Der erfahrene Angler nimmt für solche Zwecke einfach einen Schaukelstuhl mit ans Wasser und befestigt die Schnur mit 'ner Haarnadel am Stuhl.
> Dann einfach nur gemütlich loswippen...:m



Der ganz erfahrene Angler nimmt sein Weib auch noch mit zum wippen... alleine wippen ist out. Aber nicht zu heftig wippen da sonst das Bier anfängt zu schäumen. #6


----------



## strawinski (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

eigentlich ist es doch traurig, das noch niemand bei conrad elektronik so ein kleinen apparat gebaut hat,der köfi so lustig, wenn auch biologisch tot, durch das wasser schippert. der würde dann schön kreisen und villeicht noch ein paar geräusche von sich geben.


----------



## snorreausflake (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

Geile Zeichnung!
So wird das aber nicht funktionieren da ein Gegengewicht fehlt das den Köfi wieder auf seine Ausgangsposition bringt.
Wenn du es so wie auf dem Bild machen würdest könntest dem Köfi vielleicht ein-zweimal Leben einhauchen und dann ist Schluß da dein "Mechanismus" in die lose Schnur arbeitet!
Die beste Lösung und wahrscheinlich auch funktionierende Idee hat Zandertex mit dem "Ankerblei" und dem auftreibenden Köfi:m


----------



## laverda (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Der ganz erfahrene Angler nimmt sein Weib auch noch mit zum wippen... alleine wippen ist out. Aber nicht zu heftig wippen da sonst das Bier anfängt zu schäumen. #6



Also zum Wippen mit meiner Frau :k brauch ich keinen Schaukelstuhl, und wehe, mitten.....beim Wippen...... beißt dann noch was. 

Bei einem Köfi für Wels hätte eine umgebaute Akku-Zahnbürste mit Propeller Platz genug. Das ganze wird dann mit dem vollautomatischen Anschlag-Drill-Landungsequipment verdrahtet und endlich mal kein Fang-Stress am Wasser. 
Tipp: Geh´ auf Karpfen


----------



## zander-ralf (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

Moin Leute,

wir sollten mal bei dem alten Mac Gyver anfragen. Der hat bestimmt was parat! #6
Oder die Rolling Stones die machen sich doch auch immer wieder fit!:vik:

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland
zander-ralf


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

Einen sollchen Apparat zu bauen ist eine Sache, das ganze so einzusetzen das es auch dem Gesetz entspricht ist eine andere. 

Fakt ist doch das wen man einen Bewegungsmechanissmus der stationär in die Schnur gehangen wird (am Ufer) das Problem bekommt das der KöFi immer weiter ans Ufer herangezogen wird da man immer an der Schnur zieht. Bedeutet das man den Köder nicht gerade gezielt an einem Platz halten kann, außer man versucht eine Art Haltegewicht mit rauszubringen was abreißt wen man den Anschlag setzt und schwer genug ist um das ganze gezappele durch den Apparat abzuhalten und den Köder am Platz hält. Befestigt man eine Konterleine am gegenüberliegenden Ufer (sofern das Gewässer es überhaupt zul,äßt) kriegt man uU schnell Streß mit anderen Anglern da man fast das ganze Gewässer für sich beanspruchen würde...

Hier ist sogar rel einfach was zu bauen, einen langsam laufenden Motor der mit 12v betrieben werden kann kriegt man schnell und günstig, eine Wankelscheibe kan man auch relativ einfach selbst herstellen oder auch auf dem Schrottplatz was entsprechendes suchen.

Am KöFi selbst zu montieren wiederspricht schon wieder dem Gesetz...


----------



## Algon (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

Hallo,


Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Hier ist sogar rel einfach was zu bauen, einen langsam laufenden Motor der mit 12v betrieben werden kann kriegt man schnell und günstig, eine Wankelscheibe kan man auch relativ einfach selbst herstellen oder auch auf dem Schrottplatz was entsprechendes suchen.


sowas sollte auch auf dem Schrottplatz bleiben. Von Motoren und Akkus ganz zu schweigen.
Jeder Köderverlust wäre eine Umweltverschmutzung. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

Du bist Dir schon im klaren wofür man die Wankelscheibe brauchen würde? Mit der Scheibe würdest Du dem Köder eben Leben einhauchen... der Motor ist rein für den Antrieb gedacht.


----------



## Algon (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Du bist Dir schon im klaren wofür man die Wankelscheibe brauchen würde? Mit der Scheibe würdest Du dem Köder eben Leben einhauchen... der Motor ist rein für den Antrieb gedacht.


soll aber wie gehen? die Wankelscheibe dreht sich und soll an der Schnur ziehen und wieder locker lassen|kopfkrat

MfG Algon


----------



## raffaelo35 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

Das mit der pose war keine chemikalie sondern einfaches backpulver. Die hat dem köfi leben eingehaucht indem sie den köfi immer 10 - 30 cm gehoben hat und dann nach entweichen des gärgases wieder abgesunken ist.

Also nichts umweltunfreundliches eher freundlich denn es bildet sich co 2 und das nehmen dann die planzen auf.


----------



## Algon (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> der Motor ist rein für den Antrieb gedacht.


es kamen aber auch schon andere Vorschläge. Deshalb mein Hinweiss auf den Umweltschutz. 

MfG Algon


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*



Algon schrieb:


> soll aber wie gehen? die Wankelscheibe dreht sich und soll an der Schnur ziehen und wieder locker lassen|kopfkrat
> 
> MfG Algon



Nö, durch die Unwucht wird zwar kontinuierlich Zug ausgeübt aber eben in unterschiedlichen Stärken. Wankeln eben 

http://img37.*ih.us/img37/2692/unbenanntdkb.png


----------



## Algon (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> http://img37.*ih.us/img37/2692/unbenanntdkb.png


 
glaube nicht das Das geht. nach 4 bis 5 Umdrehungen ist die Schnur locker.
Das wäre nur mit einem Gestänge möglich. Nach der "Hinbewegung" muß eine "Wegbewegung" folgen. Eine "Wegbewegung" ist mit einer Schnur nicht möglich.

MfG Algon


----------



## snorreausflake (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*



Algon schrieb:


> glaube nicht das Das geht. nach 4 bis 5 Umdrehungen ist die Schnur locker.
> Das wäre nur mit einem Gestänge möglich. Nach der "Hinbewegung" muß eine "Wegbewegung" folgen. Eine "Wegbewegung" ist mit einer Schnur nicht möglich.
> 
> MfG Algon


Ja du/ihr habt das richtig erkannt und wie ich ne Seite davorgeschrieben hab,ist die Methode von Zandertex die wahrscheinlich einfachste und auch funktionierende Methode#h


----------



## BigGamer (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*



raffaelo35 schrieb:


> Also nichts umweltunfreundliches eher freundlich denn es bildet sich co 2 und das nehmen dann die planzen auf.


 
Davon gibts doch eh schon zuviel in Zeiten des Klimawandels|rolleyes:q


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*



Algon schrieb:


> glaube nicht das Das geht. nach 4 bis 5 Umdrehungen ist die Schnur locker.
> Das wäre nur mit einem Gestänge möglich. Nach der "Hinbewegung" muß eine "Wegbewegung" folgen. Eine "Wegbewegung" ist mit einer Schnur nicht möglich.
> 
> MfG Algon



Habe ich doch schon in meinem Eingangspost geschrieben ...


----------



## schadstoff (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

Ich habe noch eine ganz andere Idee, aber wehe das baut wer ohne meine zustimmung ich hab alle rechte und Patente 

Es geht ja zb bsp ums Hechtangeln, sprich die Pose kann schon was grösser sein.
Und jetzt kommts und das ist definitiv umsetztbar ohne das der Köder kontinuierlich gen Ufer wankelt.

Eine Pose die in ihrem Innenraum nen kleinen Motor 2 aa Batterien nen Empfänger und ein Steuerelement enthält.......aussen ne kleine Schiffsschraube und ein Queruder dran hat im Posenhals ist die Antenne.


Vorteile ohne ende..... maan kann dem Köfi individuell leben einhauen...Links rechts vorne hinten........ man kann ohne lästiges einholen Köder beliebig woanders Platzieren ....man kann gegen die strömung ....wellen ....wind Arbeiten !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ich weiß ....iss ne Hammeridee aber hat wer genug Kleingeld um da mal dran zu werkeln :vik:


|wavey:


----------



## markuskassel (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

aaaalso. ich habe nen batterieferngesteuertes boot.
hat auch nur ne reichweite von ca. 35-40 m.
habe am heck nen clip wo ich die schnur eingehängt habe.
aber damit kann man prima vor ins wasser gefallenen bäumen oder ähnlichem den köder in bewegung halten............ und beim biss löst sich die schnur aus dem clip.
ausserdem auch gut um hechte auf sicht anzusteuern...........


----------



## nibbler001 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

Ähm was haltet ihr von ner Hefe betriebenen Pose. Hefe fängt an zu gären, mehr Tragkraft, Pose steigt auf, Zu viel Gas, Gas entweicht, weniger TK.

DAs wäre dann die absoltet Bio-Variante  #8vll musste die 'Hefe ab 1-2 Tage vorher schon ansetzen)

DAs mit Wankelmotor funktioniert schon, wenn man ein entsprechendex Ankerblei hat bzw. ne Reißleine auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite.


----------



## mr.pepse (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

So in der Art vielleicht?


----------



## Tobi94 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

OMG...Was nicht alles getan wierd um einen Fisch zu Fangen....
Spinne doch einfach deinen Köfi...


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

@Tobi: hat den Nachteil dau Du nur kurze Aufenthalte in der Fangzone hast,  Darum hatte ich Dir auch den DS Wurm bei dem Steg vorgeschlagen.


----------



## bodensee (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

Sowas habich in meinem Angelladen gefunden.


----------



## carp_ (30. August 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

hallo 
schau einfach mal in nem angelkatalog nach ner pose mit segel der ist speziel für den toten köderfisch hergestellt. allerdings ist die voraussetzung:es darf nich windstill sein


----------



## wusel345 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

Hi Leute,
ich hab noch ne Idee für einen toten Köfi, ihn zum Leben zu erwecken. Man nehme eine ca. 20cm lange Brasse oder ein gleichgrosses Rotauge und entferne sein Inneres. Vorher hat man sich als visierter Angler aus einem Modellbauladen folgendes Zubhör besorgt.

1 Vierkanal Funkfernsteuerung
1 Miniaturempfänger
2 Miniservos
1 Minimotor mit genügend Leistung
1 Antriebswelle 
1 dreiflügelige Schiffschraube mit geringer Steigung (sonst wird der Fisch zu schnell)
für den Perfektionisten eine Minispion-Kamera mit größerer Reichweite. 

1 9Volt Akku für Antrieb, Kamera und Empfänger

Nun bauen wir die gesamte Mimik in den Fisch ein. Zuvor legen wir ihn noch mit Folie aus, damit die Elektronik nicht nass wird und kleben die Folie nach Einbau der Teile zusammen. Servo 1 verbinden wir mit der Heckflosse des Fisches, um eine Links/Rechts-Steuerung zu erreichen. An Servo 2 kommen die seitlichen Brustflossen fürs "Höhenruder". Die Antriebswelle wird durch das Waidloch nach Aussen geführt und mit der Schraube verbunden. Die Minikamera kann man, so man will, zwischen den Augen des Köfi´s einbauen, damit man sieht, wohin sich der Fisch bewegt. Ist alles eingebaut, wird der Bauch, den wir ja aufschneiden mussten, wieder geschlossen. Dafür eignet sich super ein Reisverschluss aus Kunststoff, den wir vorher einnähen müssen. Nach einem Test können wir jetzt den Fisch am Drilling mit Pose zu Wasser lassen und mit ihm den Teich nach Räubern absuchen. 

Schleicht sich ein zu kleiner Hecht an, geben wir einfach richtig Gas und der Köfi eilt wie ein Torpedo von dannen (Das Gesicht des Hechtes möchte ich dann sehen und seine Gedanken lesen können ). Nähert sich ein stattliches Exemplar, können wir den Fisch solange vor dessen Nase rumeiern lassen, bis er zulangt. 

Das dies alles nicht so ganz ernst gemeint ist, könnt ihr euch sicherlich denken. 

Vielleicht gefällt euch trotzdem mein Vorschlag.|supergri

Gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## skally (3. September 2009)

*AW: Köfi leben einhauchen???*

Ach ihr macht das alles viel zu kompliziert. Einfach Modell Hubschrauben der fliegen kann kaufen, daran nen langes vorfach. Dann könnte ihr einfach mit den Heli den Köderfisch durchs Wasser ziehen, wärend ihr gemütlich im Stuhl sitzt mit der Fernbedienung. Problematisch wirds nur wenn ein großer anbeisst.:vik:

Lg Skally


----------

